# Prince Roger series: Is there a 5th book?



## iwatt (Apr 18, 2005)

I got my hard cover copy of "We Few" and finished it already. I don't want to give any spoilers, but there is more closure in this book than in the previous 3. Is this the end of the series? or is there going to be more?

Thanx


----------



## TheBadElf (Apr 18, 2005)

According to John Ringo's home page (www.johnringo.com) there may be as many as three more books in the series.  It does not, however, say anything definate.


----------



## iwatt (Apr 19, 2005)

TheBadElf said:
			
		

> According to John Ringo's home page (www.johnringo.com) there may be as many as three more books in the series.  It does not, however, say anything definate.




thanx


----------

